# you think muslims would be peaceful but noooooooo



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2016)

another terrorist attack, muslims will never speak out against it but maybe there will be a protest about how people are hurting the feelings of the muslim community

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...we-know-terrorist-bombing-at-brussels-airport


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2016)

https://youtu.be/UBdicUlzAng

https://youtu.be/8gRMrDzIc8o

https://youtu.be/bx7lS9UkE0s


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2016)

Don't hold your breath waiting for a 'moderate Muslim response'.... you're more likely to get 'beheaded' yourself than hear a Muslim stand up for honesty & justice ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol cunts


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2016)

it must be the dumbest fucken thing a human being can do.....seriously.....blow yourself up.....70 virgins, how thick can some cunts be.....

then again if you had azzas life.....


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 25, 2016)

Want to fuck up some muslims?  Start blowing up their shit.  Blow up their mosques, their cafes they like so much (ever see a Tim Horton's at any given time?  Like the fucking middle east without the sand), grope their women, deflate their soccer balls, beat the fuck out of them at random, throw rocks at them, and start chopping off their fucking useless heads.  Once they get a taste of the shit their dealing they'll decide they like things better living in their caves worshiping their dirt.  

Besides...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2016)

muslim is now the new nigger.


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2016)

same shit here, everytime there is a terrorist attack the muslim "community" feel isolated and like they are being targeted and blamed.....

so from here on, when brown people of no specific origin accidently burst into fire at the worst time (surrounded by people) we shall no longer report it as a "terrorist attack" but rather as a tragic chemistry accident and make no mention of religion, skin colour or geographical location....because we wouldn't want to force some cunts to take a long hard look at the shit they worship....


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 29, 2016)

F'ng retards... Need to wipe em out completely...


----------



## blergs. (Mar 29, 2016)

you guys are so brainwashed its pathetic... do some research . here is a few links :
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...lim-victims-than-western-deaths-a6737326.html
http://www.mintpressnews.com/conservatives-ms-are-muslims/211385/
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/10/07/isis-s-gruesome-muslim-death-toll.html

its not religion based issues. its political and greed... and even from your own gov...  wake the fuck up already ... racist bigots...lol  :/


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2016)

blergs. said:


> you guys are so brainwashed its pathetic... do some research . here is a few links :
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...lim-victims-than-western-deaths-a6737326.html
> http://www.mintpressnews.com/conservatives-ms-are-muslims/211385/
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/10/07/isis-s-gruesome-muslim-death-toll.html
> ...


I see the point your making, I would argue that there were more white people killed during the civil war to free black slaves


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2016)

https://youtu.be/KEd2tHazZGY


----------



## Problem (Mar 29, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> Want to fuck up some muslims?  Start blowing up their shit.  Blow up their mosques, their cafes they like so much (ever see a Tim Horton's at any given time?  Like the fucking middle east without the sand), grope their women, deflate their soccer balls, beat the fuck out of them at random, throw rocks at them, and start chopping off their fucking useless heads.  Once they get a taste of the shit their dealing they'll decide they like things better living in their caves worshiping their dirt.
> 
> Besides...



You think Muslims didn't get a taste of this? You know how many innocent Muslim women and children got killed by the American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan ? 

why are you hating on every Muslim because of the action of few Muslim fanatics? shows me how retarded you are


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2016)

Problem said:


> You think Muslims didn't get a taste of this? You know how many innocent Muslim women and children got killed by the American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan ?
> 
> why are you hating on every Muslim because of the action of few Muslim fanatics? shows me how retarded you are


thats what a war is. you go head to head with your enemies forces and topple their regime,   not target innocent non combative people on purpose just to cause terror.


If you hate america and bombed the senate that votes on going to war or tried to assassinate the president, or even went after the wealthy company owners that proffit from war, that would make sense and I'm sure many people would agree thats the cost of war. Attacking innocent people like in Paris or San Bernardino that are not soldiers or even warmongering corporations is a cowardly act, and these people are doing it just to win points with Allah.


----------



## Problem (Mar 29, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> thats what a war is. you go head to head with your enemies forces and topple their regime,   not target innocent non combative people on purpose just to cause terror.
> 
> 
> If you hate america and bombed the senate that votes on going to war or tried to assassinate the president, or even went after the wealthy company owners that proffit from war, that would make sense and I'm sure many people would agree thats the cost of war. Attacking innocent people like in Paris or San Bernardino that are not soldiers or even warmongering corporations is a cowardly act, and these people are doing it just to win points with Allah.



I don't hate America. there's good people here just like there's bad people. Same thing with Islam, there's the good and bad. Just like in every race and religion as well.. 

Isis is at war and that's how they fight.. it's sickening but they don't have an army to invade countries so they do it like rats. if those countries are really bothered by Isis, they can wipe them down in a day.. But you ever wonder why they're not? 

United States took over Iraq in 10 days, mind you Iraq had a good ass army and defense system. Isis is a gang.. Ever think why they still chilling? 

There's more to it than just religion, it's politics... lots of politics.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2016)

Problem said:


> I don't hate America. there's good people here just like there's bad people. Same thing with Islam, there's the good and bad. Just like in every race and religion as well..
> 
> Isis is at war and that's how they fight.. it's sickening but they don't have an army to invade countries so they do it like rats. if those countries are really bothered by Isis, they can wipe them down in a day.. But you ever wonder why they're not?
> 
> ...


I like you man, you got something real to say. I see the photos of soldiers in afghanistan patrolling poppy fields, I know the system is fucked up, but I'm not gonna go to a muslim restaurant and blow myself up to injure innocent families looking to have a nice dinner and had nothing to do with my cousin being partially burned driving his truck over an IED. I understand he chose to be there and the enemy to the war to him. thats the only honorable way to fight. not capturing foreign aid workers looking to hope people, rape them and murder them. just saying, and when there is a whole network of people surrounding these people like for instance the shooting in california, a friend bought him guns the rest of the family and friends had no idea? bullshit. no one in their mosk new, bullshit.


----------



## Problem (Mar 30, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I like you man, you got something real to say. I see the photos of soldiers in afghanistan patrolling poppy fields, I know the system is fucked up, but I'm not gonna go to a muslim restaurant and blow myself up to injure innocent families looking to have a nice dinner and had nothing to do with my cousin being partially burned driving his truck over an IED. I understand he chose to be there and the enemy to the war to him. thats the only honorable way to fight. not capturing foreign aid workers looking to hope people, rape them and murder them. just saying, and when there is a whole network of people surrounding these people like for instance the shooting in california, a friend bought him guns the rest of the family and friends had no idea? bullshit. no one in their mosk new, bullshit.



You're assuming now.. Using assumptions to support your argument.. 

Cool, have a good day.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2016)

Problem said:


> You're assuming now.. Using assumptions to support your argument..
> 
> Cool, have a good day.


you can bury your head in the sand and let these people who are called radicals get plenty of support from the so called moderates, but they are one in the same. go ahead and be a sheep, cool have a good day


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/mL0gFIXnhiE


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 31, 2016)

Problem said:


> You think Muslims didn't get a taste of this? You know how many innocent Muslim women and children got killed by the American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan ?
> 
> why are you hating on every Muslim because of the action of few Muslim fanatics? shows me how retarded you are



You know why those "innocent" women and children get killed?  They are part of the problem, problem.  They plant roadside bombs, transport weapons, etc.  They are hardly innocent.  It doesn't help that the "brave" muslim men use women and children as human shields.


----------

